# Can a cat be allergic to ceramic dishes?



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

I know not to use plastic but what about ceramic? Should I switch all of Kaleys dishes to stainless steel since she is on a hypoallergenic diet yet she has another erruption of bumps on her lips?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The reason for no plastic is because it's easily scratched and bacteria can build up in the crevices. If the ceramic dishes have scratches or are a rough surface, it could be causing the same issue. But if they are high gloss smooth finish I wouldn't think so, unless there are hairline cracks in the glaze.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Some glazed dishes have lead in the decorative glaze, unfortunately, especially the ones made in China (surprise, surprise!). If you want to be really safe, stainless steel or glass (tempered glass or Pyrex) are good choices...

 Fran


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks. I got her some stainless ones just in case.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

I usually don't recommend stainless steel, especially for water, because the metal can hold static electrical charges and give the cat a little shock when its nose gets close. Pyrex, glass, and high-glaze ceramic are all good--but of course they have to be kept extremely clean!


----------

